# Columbus Day - damneck report



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished for 2 hours around high tide this morning - started with throwing spoons without any luck so switched to bottom fishing with bloodworm fisbite and clam bite
and there was a steady bite of small stuff - 5 or 6 black drum - they seem to invade the surf this time of year; 2 pompano and 3 pufferfish - nothing over 12 inches.

Anyway - beautiful day at the beach


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Great report brother, thanks.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Congrats on the pompanos. That’s one fish 🐠 I’d like to catch. That fish is mentioned 
by Johnny Rocko (played by Edward G. Robinson) in “Key Largo” (1948) also starring 
Humphrey Bogart, Lauren Bacall and Lionel Barrymore. Great flick.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Excellent movie, and don't forget what Pompano Beach, Florida is named for.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> Excellent movie, and don't forget what Pompano Beach, Florida is named for.


Yet I've learned never to leave fish to catch fish hence why I've never made it past the OBX 

9


----------

